
Louisiana passes first antievolution "academic freedom" law - lurkage
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080627-louisiana-passes-first-antievolution-academic-freedom-law.html
======
vaksel
and then people have the gall to ask why the worldwide rating of U.S. schools
has been falling

